# To mi nic neřiká



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
chtěla bych vědět co ten vyraz znamená.
Třeba ve větě: Hudba mě vždycky bavila. Dřív mě ale nic neřikali texty.
Znamená to: To mi nic nezajimá? Anebo je to trošku jiné?
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Texty mě neoslovovaly, nedělaly na mě žádný dojem - možná proto, že jsem jim dost dobře nerozuměl nebo jsem neměl vztah k poezii.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh... trošku jako chytnout? Texty mě nechytli?
Děkuju


----------



## dvoriner

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> chtěla bych vědět co ten vyraz znamená.
> Třeba ve větě: Hudba mě vždycky bavila. Dřív *mě* ale nic neřikali texty.
> Znamená to: To mi nic nezajimá? Anebo je to trošku jiné?
> Děkuju



Ano, dá se říci, že texty mě předtím moc nebraly. Nezajímaly mě.

Jen jsem nahoře podtrhl jednu nepřesnost.

"Dříve *mně* texty nic neříkaly."  je to 3. pád. Ještě lépe by ale znělo "Dříve *mi* texty nic neříkaly."


----------



## gabbiano

parolearruffate said:


> Mh... trošku jako chytnout? Texty mě nechytli?
> Děkuju


Dříve mi texty nic neříkaly, ale pak mě chytly a teď už mi něco říkají.


----------

